# Royal Purple



## Ima 71nut (Mar 21, 2006)

I am going to be installing a GMM Ripshifter this weekend, and was just wondering if you drained the oil out of the tranmission, could you just pour in 4.6 quarts of Royal Purple in the transmission thru the shifter hole, or would you have to add through the filler plug.

Thanks John W.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

much easier to pour it into the top when shifter is off


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I personally was freaked out a little by the propect of having open bottles of transmission fluid in my interior. :willy: 

If you jack up the left side of the car about 18-24" and use a cheap hand pump, you can get a full 4-1/2 quarts in the fill hole. Just pump it up until fluid starts coming out of the fill hole.

Alternatively, some fill through the backup switch on the right side of the housing, but this is a knucklebuster to try and get off.


----------

